# Wears out in seconds



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rick*, I feel for you as bad sandpaper is not rough enough!
I bought some Mirka paper on sale so time ago and that stuff is smooth …. I mean it makes things smooth.

Thanks for the *heads up* on that brand!


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree. I bought them as well…1 star is too good for this crap!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

PRC ?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Industrial Abrasives , use the White line,Rhyno paper you will never regret it, I do this professionally for a living and have tried them all, this is by far the Best company and abrasives you can get.

http://industrialabrasives.com/


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Industrial Abrasives , use the White line,Rhyno paper you will never regret it, I do this professionally for a living and have tried them all, this is by far the Best company and abrasives you can get.
> 
> http://industrialabrasives.com/
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Another good source is Online Industrial Supply. Just loaded up from them but keep this new one in mind for next time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've use to use Mirka but switched to industrial abrasives after giving them a try I found they are a mark above.


----------



## Nails023 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lehigh Valley abrasives has the Rhyno discs on sale right now.

http://www.lehighvalleyabrasives.com/hook-and-loop-discs/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nails, you should post that in the hot deals thread where more people will see it


----------

